# Should i cut before i bulk? PICS



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys.

I am an ectomorph who has been slowly but surely gaining weight over the last year or so. over this time i have not cut at all and have eaten alot of cheat meals. my stats are

5ft 11"

12stone 10lbs

14" arms (flexed)

havent taken any more stats but have some pics to look at. my arms are nowhere near as big as i would like to be and the main problem is i can not put on another gram of weight. i know its a case of "up the calories" but im getting alot down as it is. i am carrying flab around my belly and my muscles do look kinda soft where they have a little layer of fat over them.

Therefore, should i cut some of this fat before i try bulking up anymore? I am not happy with the size of my arms but my theory is if i cut the fat it will be easier to gain the weight back, and by eating cleaner i should be able to put this weight on as muscle?

Thanks for any advice, much appreciated.

Here are the pics (sorry if they dont work first time, never uploaded any before)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't see ur pics mate but what's your bf %. how much have gained over the last year? I usually cut to 10% and bulk to 14% ( currently 16% ) lol. Post ur diet


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Your stats are similar to mine, and when I posted a cutting thread I got told to bulk, so bulk away ;D


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

just clean up your diet and stop eating crap. you can gain muscle without gaining fat but if you say you're an ectomorph (no offense) but you have gained quite a bit of fat in the offseason by the looks of it. if you are self conscious about it then cut the fat but if i were you i wouldnt bother. i would clean up your diet, concentrate on a small calorie surplus and keep gaining through to next summer. by then you should hopefully be a bit happier about your size and can cut effectively without ending up looking skinny.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Am fatter than you and I dont see much point of cutting yet,as at that size if you do cut down you will just look skinny by the time you can see your abbs.

unless that's the look your going for.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm gonna say you should cut. I think far too many people bulk endlessly and just look ****. IMO, you should cut to a reasonably low bodyfat level and then concentrate on adding mass slowly. Being leaner will make it easier for you to monitor bodyfat levels and adjust diet accordingly if you're gaining too much fat.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty much agree with what AC has said. Clean your diet up and eat cleaner and see how you get on. If in a few weeks or months you are not happy with how your looking then maybe look at a cut. How long have you been training for?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try a keto diet instead of bulk/cut..... Its possible by playing around with macro, cals carbs to slowly loose fat and grow. Search Dan Duchaine body opus for some more info.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Lean and sensible bulk.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Personally I think 3 months of sensible cutting then lean bulk.

You will look better for being able to see the muscle you have now then attemtpting to add to it then adding a bit more and it being covered.

High protein, moderate carbs and good fats and 200-300 calories under maintenance combined with heavy strength training and cardio.


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for all the responses guys. sorry for taking a while to reply.

I think i put across the message to you guys that i want to cut. The last thing i want to do is that really because i dont want to lose any size at the moment. i am no where near happy with the size i am at.

The reason why i am debating cutting for a while is because i am under the impression that it is easier to gain weight when you weigh less. Therefore i could take all i have learned and after cutting, attempt a cleaner diet to just bulk muscle, as opposed to trying to eat rediculously to add more weight onto my current size. i hope that is understandable!

Basically i have friends who weigh like 7-8lbs more than me, but are very lean, and they look twice the size! lifes not fair. i'll keep eating for now


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say clean up the diet and clean bulk for a while. Once your muscles have grown you will find it even easier to cut.

Whats your training like at the moment?


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

ok thanks for the info.

Ive decided not to bother cutting and instead to try n sort my diet out. As for training been doing 5x5 the last couple of weeks and probably going to stick with that for a while unless im convinced not to. before that to be honest my training wasnt very disciplined. my diet is going to be something like this:

Breakfast - Scrambled egg & toast (3 eggs) and CNP promass with milk, oats, and tablespoon of olive oil

Break - Chicken sandwich/Chicken pasta

Lunch - Chicken sandwich/Chicken pasta

After work - 2 Grillsteaks and CNP promass with milk, oats, and tablespoon of olive oil

PWO - steak & potatoes/Chicken pasta (something like this)

Evening- CNP promass with milk, oats, and tablespoon of olive oil

Before bed - cheese and crackers

Tell me what you think

Thanks!


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

from the diet above i think we're roughly looking at

Pro -250

Carb -350

possibly not enough carbs to get through this 13 stone barrier? i've possibly undercalculated..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

fox1989 said:


> ok thanks for the info.
> 
> Ive decided not to bother cutting and instead to try n sort my diet out. As for training been doing 5x5 the last couple of weeks and probably going to stick with that for a while unless im convinced not to. before that to be honest my training wasnt very disciplined. my diet is going to be something like this:
> 
> ...


Whers the veggies in your diet mate?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't get too bound up in bulking & cutting yet, most people just use the term bulk to eat crap & get fat, they then start a thread about how they need to cut when all they've actually gained is a load of fat with minimal muscle growth. Make sure you've got a well balanced diet, make your workouts short & intense, allow yourself plenty of rest, enjoy the results. Gaining muscle & losing body fat ain't rocket science, the majority of people are just too lazy to put the effort in to reap the rewards.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> Whers the veggies in your diet mate?


Jay cutler doesnt eat veggies except for pre contest


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ide say eat around 3500 cals of clean food. If your not happy after a few months do abit of a cut but not anything ott, then repeat. Untill you eventually build enough muscle that its worth a cut


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Jay cutler doesnt eat veggies except for pre contest


I doubt the OP has the same dietary supplements as Jay Cutler 

My point is there are much needed nutrients in veggies such as broccoli, spinach etc. which can only aid successful muscle growth.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

JS72 said:


> I doubt the OP has the same dietary supplements as Jay Cutler
> 
> My point is there are much needed nutrients in veggies such as broccoli, spinach etc. which can only aid successful muscle growth.


"dietary supplements" :whilstling: xD

Has it ever been proven that the nutrients in veggies promote muscle growth? Just curious


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that there are health reasons behind it but i dont know any for muscle growth, there cant be much behind it as jay cutler doesnt or brock lesnar didnt before this diverticulitos << dont know how to spell it lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Vitamin C for one, helps create and release testosterone

Vitamin A for protein synthesis and glycogen production

Vitamin B1 heavily involved in protein metabolism

These are just a few vitamins mostly found in fruit and veggies, kind of useful id say


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally mate i would cut, sort your diet out, cardio 5-6 times a week, heavy lifting, maybe stop the 5x5 and hit higher reps(8-12) to build some muscle.


----------

